
Gigabit Internet with no data caps may be coming to rural America - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/05/gigabit-internet-with-no-data-caps-may-be-coming-to-rural-america/
======
nfriedly
Yes please! I live in the countryside and my only wired internet option
recently bumped download speeds to 10mb... and left upload speed at a
miserable 768kbps.

